# What do you think about the new infraction system?



## Zeroknight (Aug 24, 2009)

Basically, just post your thoughts and we can discuss it here.


IMO, I mean it could be useful, but most of the speedcubing community is quite well-behaved, so people will barely getting infractions.


----------



## phases (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't think there's really much to discuss but.. 

I think the system is generally an alright thing to have in place. Obviously it's more useful in some places than others, but it doesn't hurt to have.

It's not meant to be an overall solution.. mainly to help a site try to keep some consistency or 'fairness' to their banning regiment and to better help mods work together and keep each other informed with a history to reference. 

Sometimes it's not worth the effort and it's just easier to ban when you feel like it - ya know? 

Who knows. We'll see. Either way kudos for the effort to improve the atmosphere.


----------



## EE-Cuber (Aug 24, 2009)

I think it is trying to police something that can't be policed.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 24, 2009)

I got an infraction for a "retarded avatar." It was a great experience. You guys should try it.

I personally think the new infraction is a pain in the ass. Well... hmm maybe not. I just think the fact that we're suddenly getting so strict is a pain in the ass. In every forum, there will be forum dumbasses. They will be flamed by what are known as the forum aSSholes. Most forum dumbasses will then learn to not be dumbasses. But some simply won't learn. So they'll get flamed some more. If they still don't learn, flaming won't be fun anymore and the aSSholes will start reporting. That's when forum dumbasses get banned. This is just the circle of life in the forums. Besides, we all know that we can get a high off of flaming.

I'll probably get another infraction for this...


----------



## Edmund (Aug 24, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> I'll probably get another infraction for this...



I'm not a moderator but I think you should. Don't you realize there are young kids on this forum? I'm not saying everything has to be censored to extremes but a thread about rules shouldn't be slopped up with curses (even if they are minor ones.)


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh give me a break, Edmund. You don't think little kids have heard "aSShole" or "dumbass" before? Does Hollywood or Middle School ring any bells?


----------



## Edmund (Aug 24, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Oh give me a break, Edmund. You don't think little kids have heard "aSShole" or "dumbass" before? Does Hollywood or Middle School ring any bells?



I am actually talking about elementary and I'm sure we have some kids under 5th grade on the forums.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 24, 2009)

Does Hollywood or Elementary School ring any bells?


----------



## Edmund (Aug 24, 2009)

Alright, first off when I was in elementary I remember no one cursing ok. Secondly yeah these kids have heard it but they may have only heard people use it when they are very angry, but you! you are just casually throwing it out and I don't think that should happen these forums. It teaches them it's fine. Sure there dad may curse when he's upset but how casually you use it makes me think they shouldn't hear this. And Hollywood nah, maybe I'm different then everyone but I saw my first R movie late in to middle school.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 24, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Does Hollywood or Elementary School ring any bells?



I've heard some more disturbing things from MANY 4 year olds. It's not age that matters. I simply thing using such words too much put a constraint on your vocabulary.
I don't see anything wrong with the infraction system. It's effect is not going to be big.

Edmund,
Nice neighborhood you live in, eh?

Pentrixter,
Please stop.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 24, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Alright, first off when I was in elementary I remember no one cursing ok. Secondly yeah these kids have heard it but they may have only heard people use it when they are very angry, but you! you are just casually throwing it out and I don't think that should happen these forums. It teaches them it's fine. Sure there dad may curse when he's upset but how casually you use it makes me think they shouldn't hear this. And Hollywood nah, maybe I'm different then everyone but I saw my first R movie late in to middle school.



lol now they only cuss in R rated movies?


----------



## Edmund (Aug 24, 2009)

You win that one, ok. But they certainly don't cuss with your frequency in PG, and mostly PG-13 doesn't have that frequency.
and On Topic- The new infraction is nice except I don't think you should get too many chances.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 24, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> I've heard some more disturbing things from MANY 4 year olds. It's not age that matters. I simply thing using such words too much put a constraint on your vocabulary.
> I don't see anything wrong with the infraction system. It's effect is not going to be big.


Correct. My thoughts exactly... minus the constraint part.



fanwuq said:


> Pentrixter,
> Please stop.


Stop... cussing?


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 24, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> I got an infraction for a "retarded avatar." It was a great experience. You guys should try it.
> 
> I personally think the new infraction is a pain in the ass. Well... hmm maybe not. I just think the fact that we're suddenly getting so strict is a pain in the ass. In every forum, there will be forum dumbasses. They will be flamed by what are known as the forum aSSholes. Most forum dumbasses will then learn to not be dumbasses. But some simply won't learn. So they'll get flamed some more. If they still don't learn, flaming won't be fun anymore and the aSSholes will start reporting. That's when forum dumbasses get banned. This is just the circle of life in the forums. Besides, we all know that we can get a high off of flaming.
> 
> I'll probably get another infraction for this...




EDIT: Aaah, sorry for supporting his opinions. Please dont ban me too. )';


----------



## brunson (Aug 24, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> I got an infraction for a "retarded avatar." It was a great experience. You guys should try it.


On this forum?


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 24, 2009)

brunson said:


> pentrixter said:
> 
> 
> > I got an infraction for a "retarded avatar." It was a great experience. You guys should try it.
> ...





masterofthebass said:


> We make mistakes, but we your opinions on how to moderate aren't something we care about. There is a reason there are moderators and not moderators. If you have an issue about an infraction, just bring it up and it will be reviewed.
> 
> BTW, I feel like I should give you an infraction for your retarded avatar.


----------



## brunson (Aug 24, 2009)

That's just funny. But I don't think he actually gave you one. 

Meanwhile, your attitude in this thread...


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 24, 2009)

btw... i just banned pentrixer for a month. He doesn't deserve to be on this forum.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you, Dan.
Cursing is not as big a deal as outright annoyance and the outright blatancy of such annoyance.
He was obviously using such words to draw attention towards himself, and you know what? He did get attention. So much attention, in fact, that we won't be hearing from him again from a while.

Thanks,
StachuK


----------



## Dave Campbell (Aug 24, 2009)

The whole concept of swearing is absurd. And people that cry about seeing a curse word are equally absurd. They are words, nothing more. If you are offended by seeing this word it is because someone told you that you should be. Perhaps you should blame that person for creating that association for you. 

I'd be more concerned with intent and meaning. I can say things that are much more inappropriate without saying a single "curse" word than i can while swearing. It is all about context and setting. If you teach kids there are words that are inappropriate to use in certain settings, and let them use these words in correct settings, you better preparing them for the real world. 

The word "sucks" is not a curse word. If we write sucks, no one complains. Yet if a child was to say to a teacher, "this class sucks", that would be highly inappropriate. I would find that more inappropriate than if he said, "sh.it, this class is fun".

And on topic, policing is fine. However, I think there should be a way for the community (for whom the forum exists) to vote for some moderators to lose their position. Not all of them should have the power they do, in my opinion.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 24, 2009)

If I really sounded like a baby when I talked about him swearing I'm sorry, I just think young kids shoudln't here it.


----------



## brunson (Aug 24, 2009)

Edmund said:


> If I really sounded like a baby when I talked about him swearing I'm sorry, I just think young kids shoudln't here it.


Don't worry about it.



Dave Campbell said:


> The whole concept of swearing is absurd. And people that cry about seeing a curse word are equally absurd. They are words, nothing more. If you are offended by seeing this word it is because someone told you that you should be. Perhaps you should blame that person for creating that association for you.
> 
> I'd be more concerned with intent and meaning. I can say things that are much more inappropriate without saying a single "curse" word than i can while swearing. It is all about context and setting. If you teach kids there are words that are inappropriate to use in certain settings, and let them use these words in correct settings, you better preparing them for the real world.
> 
> The word "sucks" is not a curse word. If we write sucks, no one complains. Yet if a child was to say to a teacher, "this class sucks", that would be highly inappropriate. I would find that more inappropriate than if he said, "sh.it, this class is fun".



It's simply a matter of what offends someone. If you're doing something that someone else finds offensive, it's generally polite to stop.



Dave Campbell said:


> And on topic, policing is fine. However, I think there should be a way for the community (for whom the forum exists) to vote for some moderators to lose their position. Not all of them should have the power they do, in my opinion.


We took a vote and decided we didn't like that idea.


----------



## Zeroknight (Aug 24, 2009)

> And on topic, policing is fine. However, I think there should be a way for the community (for whom the forum exists) to vote for some moderators to lose their position. Not all of them should have the power they do, in my opinion.



I like this idea


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 24, 2009)

Maybe we should have a vote for who should be a moderator. maybe have a month long thread about who should be on the ballot. then for the next month have people vote. i say a month because some people dont have the chance to get on here everyday.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 24, 2009)

jokerman5656 said:


> Maybe we should have a vote for who should be a moderator. maybe have a month long thread about who should be on the ballot. then for the next month have people vote. i say a month because some people dont have the chance to get on here everyday.



It's possible, but most online forums simply dont work that way.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah i know but it'd be cool


----------



## Escher (Aug 24, 2009)

Voting for mods would be preposterous. This place isn't a democracy; it's an administocracy, where the administrator (administrators now) rules. 
If an admin chooses to give somebody moderator privileges, they've done that for a reason. If the mod goes too far, then it's at the discretion of the administrator whether they should be removed or not. Likely, the admin would give them a warning and that would be that. 

Besides, I think all of the administrators and moderators we currently have are fine, and I doubt that the system would be used anyway (remember, it is down to pjk and masterofthebass to enforce this voting; if they disagree, they would have no obligation to follow it through).


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 24, 2009)

it was just a thought.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 24, 2009)

jokerman5656 said:


> it was just a thought.



Yeah, it would be fun to vote I guess, but everything Escher said was right and I am pretty sure we know PJK and masterofthebass will make good decisions.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 25, 2009)

I think it's a great system. I entirely support logic over compassion.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 25, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> The whole concept of swearing is absurd. And people that cry about seeing a curse word are equally absurd. They are words, nothing more. If you are offended by seeing this word it is because someone told you that you should be. Perhaps you should blame that person for creating that association for you.
> 
> I'd be more concerned with intent and meaning. I can say things that are much more inappropriate without saying a single "curse" word than i can while swearing. It is all about context and setting. If you teach kids there are words that are inappropriate to use in certain settings, and let them use these words in correct settings, you better preparing them for the real world.
> 
> The word "sucks" is not a curse word. If we write sucks, no one complains. Yet if a child was to say to a teacher, "this class sucks", that would be highly inappropriate. I would find that more inappropriate than if he said, "sh.it, this class is fun".



I do agree with this completely. The only thing that I find bad about curses in this type of low age community is parents. Some parents can be over protective and monitor everything that their child does on computers, in which they would not appreciate us cursing freely all over the forum. 



Dave Campbell said:


> And on topic, policing is fine. However, I think there should be a way for the community (for whom the forum exists) to vote for some moderators to lose their position. Not all of them should have the power they do, in my opinion.



Although I agree that there is a moderator that should not be in the position he is in(I'm not going to say his name but I'm pretty sure he's gotten a hunch a few times and knows that I'm talking about him), I definitely do NOT agree that the community should choose the moderators.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 25, 2009)

I see nothing wrong with the new infraction system. It seems like a good idea.

I don't like the idea of electing moderators. It's very possible that some members will not make the best choices when voting, and that we might not end up with the best moderators. I'm sure that PJK had very good reasons for picking each moderator, so we should follow the ones that he chose.

offtopic: I agree with Dave about swearwords. They're only considered bad because people say they are, and 'regular' words can convey much more offense than swear words can, but we should still keep this forum clean like Patrick said because there are some younger members here (am I still considered young? I'm 12 AND A HALF) and their parents might shy away from swear-filled communities.


----------



## Radu (Aug 25, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> I got an infraction for a "retarded avatar." It was a great experience. You guys should try it.
> 
> I personally think the new infraction is a pain in the ass. Well... hmm maybe not. I just think the fact that we're suddenly getting so strict is a pain in the ass. In every forum, there will be forum dumbasses. They will be flamed by what are known as the forum aSSholes. Most forum dumbasses will then learn to not be dumbasses. But some simply won't learn. So they'll get flamed some more. If they still don't learn, flaming won't be fun anymore and the aSSholes will start reporting. That's when forum dumbasses get banned. This is just the circle of life in the forums. Besides, we all know that we can get a high off of flaming.
> 
> I'll probably get another infraction for this...




I think pentrixter shouldn't have been banned. He was a nice guy with useful posts and just because he expressed his opinion in a different way isn't a reason for this....plus, I agree with almost everything he said.

To be on topic..... the infraction system is good...the way it's used is not.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 25, 2009)

I think the new system is a stupid waste of time.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 25, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> I think the new system is a stupid waste of time.



And why is that.

Edit: I've been searching through pentrixter's posts and I don't see why he was banned, except for his excess cursing, which shouldn't be a month long ban. Unless, of course, some of his posts were deleted, there was something going on behind the scenes in which I don't know about, or I'm just completely missing something.


----------



## Escher (Aug 25, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > I think the new system is a stupid waste of time.
> ...



I bet you didn't see the post in the Sandbox before it got deleted then?
Let's just say that when he was checking what words were filtered he really did think of every curse in the book to check, no matter how bad.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 25, 2009)

Pentrixer was banned for his overall attitude on the forums. I had enough of, as he said, 'flaming to scare people away from the forum'. I banned him so he would re-evaluate his attitude and perhaps rejoin the forum in a productive manner. His DIY thread was very valuable, but I don't think he should get free reign to do whatever he wants because of one post.


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Aug 25, 2009)

i stopped to obey rules and regulation. always been an anarchist in away


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 25, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> EDIT: Aaah, sorry for supporting his opinions. Please dont ban me too. )';


Stand up for what you believe. Dan doesn't have a problem with what I believe, he just doesn't like my attitude. There's a way to not suck up to moderators and still remain a member of this forum for you. Perhaps not for me.



Stachuk1992 said:


> Thank you, Dan.
> Cursing is not as big a deal as outright annoyance and the outright blatancy of such annoyance.
> He was obviously using such words to draw attention towards himself, and you know what? He did get attention. So much attention, in fact, that we won't be hearing from him again from a while.


Not quite. _I_ use such words. That is, using those words is just a characteristic of my personality.



Dave Campbell said:


> The whole concept of swearing is absurd. And people that cry about seeing a curse word are equally absurd. They are words, nothing more. If you are offended by seeing this word it is because someone told you that you should be. Perhaps you should blame that person for creating that association for you.
> 
> I'd be more concerned with intent and meaning. I can say things that are much more inappropriate without saying a single "curse" word than i can while swearing. It is all about context and setting. If you teach kids there are words that are inappropriate to use in certain settings, and let them use these words in correct settings, you better preparing them for the real world.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I never directed dumbass or aSShole at anyone... other than maybe Rubik's Exer. I was using those words to get a point across.



masterofthebass said:


> Pentrixer was banned for his overall attitude on the forums. I had enough of, as he said, 'flaming to scare people away from the forum'. I banned him so he would re-evaluate his attitude and perhaps rejoin the forum in a productive manner. His DIY thread was very valuable, but I don't think he should get free reign to do whatever he wants because of one post.


I was like that before I wrote the DIY thread.


----------

